# How many square feet do rabbits need?



## Number1Sticky (Sep 30, 2013)

How many square feet does two rabbits need? One is a mini Rex and the other is a mini Rex/ mini lop mix. And how tall does it need to be? I'm going to be building a cage and need to know how big to make it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not want to go smaller than 2X3ft, which is 6 sq ft. I do think that bigger is better, so if you can have a bigger cage, go for it. Most of my cages are about 12 sq ft and my rabbits are about 4-6 pounds. For a bonded pair, you would need more space, around double what a single rabbit gets. 
The cage should be tall enough for the rabbit to stand up and not hit the top. This varies from rabbit to rabbit. Usually about 20" is good, but bigger breeds would need more space.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely build up. I effectively doubled the square footage of Gus and Pepper's cage by adding two upper levels. I've got all the business stuff (litter box, hay rack, food dishes, etc) on the bottom, then added a box for sleeping on one of the second levels and a play area on the top level. Plus jumping up and down is good exercise for rabbits.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------

